# Tarpon fly variant



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

2/0 Mustad, black 210 Danville, 7 different feathers. 2nd pic shows my new vise light in action.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Sir & thanks for sharing.


----------

